# Help Urgent



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a big problem my live rock was not supposed to be delivered till Monday. It ahowed up tonight. I was out and my neighbour signed for it . I do not have my refractormeter yet. I have salt should I just mix it up acorrding to the instructions. Also they aent me 20lbs instead of 10 .I dont know if I can fit it all in. I am so upset.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Do not worry, just mix as per instructions - mix it good and put LR inside the basket with the mixed water (not in the tank) with power head for the flow and heater (even without heater will be OK).
More LR is better and you will find the place in the tank. You can make like Amphitheatre in U shape

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Thanks sorry kind of panicked,I had a hydrometer when I had my eel, I looked for it for 2 weeks and could not find it. I looked again just now right in ftont of my face in the fish room.I dded the live rock to my tank and I am filling it I will do a rescape later. Do I still need to add a dead shrimp.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Ok T Do I still need to add a dead shrimp.


I think it will have more effect you you will add dead chicken LOL 
Sorry, can not answer this quastion

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

No you don't need to add anything. Live rock will cycle the tank by itself.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys,geez what did people do before the internet lol, I cant believe I am going to be 60 soon and just getting into saltwater  Like i need stress I know where my kids inheritence is going to go


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If you can't fit it all in the tank, just put it in a bucket with some salt water and run a powerhead to move the water around until you know how many pieces you want to keep in the tank.

Don't freak out too much over the salt mix, just follow the directions as best you can. If you're off by a bit, your LR is not going to die. Just tweak the salinity once you get your refractometer. You will not need to bother with the dead shrimp- it will cycle on its own.

Remember to have fun, it's all a learning process.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Curing LR is fun pat!  I had a ball watching that stuff do its thing... It can be forgiving. No stress!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't worry Pat, you can run liverock in freshwater for weeks and the bacteria just goes dormant. You can't screw it up, don't worry!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, I'd like to know where you bought this live rock from... doubling your live rock for FREE! LOL! Awesome man.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks all I am now sitting here watching it like its going to do something . its really cloudy so have to wait for it to clear . I am kind of happy with the structure . Hope it does not fall over lol


----------

